# Should I be mad or worried?



## Smile_Jenny (Aug 18, 2008)

Just a hour ago my boyfriend came over after not really talking to me all day he was sitting on my bed and we were talking about my dr. Appoitment tomorrow. When his phone went off and said it was proably some girl he works with I'm like ok not thinking much of it until he told me his mom was mad that he and his best guy friend were going out to dinner with the girl he works with and another girl. It really mad me mad because he never wants to go to dinner with me. But he didn't go to dinner they went to a movie it just plain mad me mad but I didn't tell him because my jealosy is what made him leave me in feburary. Should I have said something because it's now eating away at me.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

If he's your BF, why is he going out with any other girl?!? That's just not right...suppose you went out with anothe guy?


----------



## Smile_Jenny (Aug 18, 2008)

He wouldn't care he would be happy I have friends. My mom says I'm just his puppet on a string. I really want this to work now were having a baby but he also won't let me tell my friends I'm pregnant it's getting hard to hide.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

You should be both--MAD & WORRIED! I don't know where to even begin on this one! Gee, I wonder if your jealousy issue had anything to do with his behavior!


----------



## jo084 (May 6, 2009)

Well I definitely would be mad considering he never wants to go out to dinner with you but is willing to go with some girl from work! Its just wrong in my opinion.


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

i think a bigger problem is why he doesn't want you to tell your friends you're pregnant. he's ruining 1 of the best moments about pregnancy for you.

but yeah, i would be beyond pissed about him going out w/ another girl. you said they wound up not even going to dinner, but a movie instead, HUGE RED FLAG. that's not a friendly, social work thing anymore.


----------



## BSHAW27 (May 4, 2009)

Let me give you a guys perspective but realize all guys are different so this may not be the case.

But it sounds like he doesn't want to be in an exclusive relationship but he knows he can just keep you around. If he left you before because of your jelousy and you came back to him and now you are letting him do whatever he wants he is just going to take advantage of it and walk all over you. If you want to fix this relationship I think you have to tell him how you feel and if he freaks out and says that you are being jelous and he can't deal with it then he is not ready to be in a serious relationship. You can't spend the rest of your life letting he do whatever the hell he wants it just won't work in the long run. Both sides in a relationship have to be willing to give a little and it sounds like he isn't willing to give at all.

I also think he doesn't want people to know you are pregnant because then he knows he will look like a jerk going out with other girls while you are home pregnant with his kid.

I hope I am wrong about all this but it sounds to me like he isn't considering your feelings at all in this situation and he is only thinking of himself.

Good luck!


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

:iagree:


----------



## pickles2009 (May 5, 2009)

I hope you are really young and just don't have enough experience under your belt to understand what is happening in your life and where it is going to lead you. 

I've been there and done that.... exactly where you are at right now. In my situation it ended up that he was no only cheating on me, but he was dating three other women another of which was also pregnant. The relationship ended up getting physcially violent and I ended up having a miscarriage. I'm not saying this will happen to you, I'm just relating how it ended up in my situation with the same scenario. He would flaunt other women under my nose to make me jealous. 

Please, you need to take a long hard look at this behaviour and decide if this is something you can live with for the rest of your life. You, EVERYONE, deserves to be treated wtih respect and dignity by thier partner, PERIOD. Don't think for a second that you're life won't go on, that he's the only man for you, that you could never love anyone else like you do him.... that's a crock of bull. Life is life.... it can be painful but we move on when we need to. There are GOOD MEN OUT THERE. 

The fact that he is telling you what he is doing tells me the guy is a major ****weed. Dump him before your baby comes along. You and your child deserve to have someone in your life that will care for you on an emotional and physical level. 

Get yourself some older married girlfriends..... go have a sit down with their husbands.


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

How old are you Jenny?


----------



## Smile_Jenny (Aug 18, 2008)

Im 20 years old. I talked to him this morning and told him even thought I am trying not to be jealous it still really hurt that he went out with the other girl, even thought there were other people there. He really wasnt happy but I expected that, as he thought it wouldnt bother me. Because I have friends that are guys, but since we had got back together I dont like to hang out with my guy friends out of respect of my boyfriend, its another thing if my boyfriend is with me and hanging out with my guy friends, I just wouldnt do it alone.

I do and have had trust issues in the past most come down to when I was very little and my dad cheated on my mom not just once but twice.


----------



## theBlameGame (May 6, 2009)

OMG!!!! wake up girl!!! I know you're pregnant and all but cmon! Wake up and smell the flowers...this dude is on his way to becoming Mr. wrong! 

He is going to end up cheating on you and who is he going to blame....You?! He's definitely not proud of you because he doesnt even want his friends to know you're pregnant! Come on!!!! Wake up girl!


----------



## Smile_Jenny (Aug 18, 2008)

Tonight after my boyfriend got off work I went to his house which on thursday nights its movie night with us. Everything was going good and then his phone was going off and it was that girl. She sent him a text message saying "This really sucks I am really starting to like you but your taken" followed by another one saying "dont worry i wont try anything"

My boyfriend showed me the messages (I didnt ask, and I didnt snoop threw the phone) he told me he didnt want to hid anything from me and since I told him the other night that I wanted to meet this girl just to get to know her, he gave me his phone and said say hi and talk to her so when you meet her its not strange. Well I took the phone and sent "hi this is Jenny" trying to be nice and intoduce myself, when her response was "Like I care who you are I dont give a damn" I was in shock that she would send that, I showed it to my boyfriend he had the same look on his face. He asked what I had sent her and I told him and said check it if you dont believe me. Well he did check it cause he wasnt going to fight her on it unless I was telling the truth. 
Needless to say they got in a big argument, and she told him to **** off, and he needed to grow up, (she is 23 my boyfriend is 19). Then she sent when you see me at work dont talk to me or look at me. The last message he sent to her was "I told you from the beginning I was taken, and all she said was hi a simple hi". Her response was **** Off.

1) I feel really bad, and would like to know why?
2) Why did she respond that way
3) Is this really going to affect his job, as in will she try to get him fired or anything. 
Im just really confused.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

1) I feel really bad, and would like to know why?

So do I, you shouldn't. 

2) Why did she respond that way?

Because she is immature. 

3) Is this really going to affect his job, as in will she try to get him fired or anything.

May or may not. Tell your boyfriend not to give out his
cell number if possible. Probably not. 

Im just really confused. 

Pretty straight forward situation.


----------



## Smile_Jenny (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you for your response, I was just confused as to why I felt bad.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

When work and personal life aren't seperated, this often happens.


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

He disrespected you. Bigtime wrong. Three things that are tops to me in a relationship. Trust, honesty and respect. If they are missing forget it! Tell him to start respecting you or you are gone!!! People treat us the way we allow ourselves to be treated. At 20 you're pretty young. You don't want to pave the way for men treat you badly for the rest of your life. Good Luck.


----------

